# My Joker Makeup, Part 2, plus Easy Scars how-to; and partial costume (be gentle)



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

OK. First of all, the costume is NOT screen accurate (I refuse to pay $100 for a shirt I'm only wearing twice, ditto the tie, and long coat) The tie is mine from 10 years ago, and has red, green, purple and gold in it...
All my other costume pieces are from Goodwill and cost me under $25.
The gloves (not shown) are from Spirit and cost me $5, dyed purple. The long coat is being dyed tomorrow, the 18th. 

OK. This makeup trial took 20 minutes, and the scars about 15 minutes, and are made from *"Don Post Flesh Latex"*, $5 at Spirit also...(could not find rigid collodian anywhere locally)

To make the scars, I took a q-tip and dipped it in the latex, and drawing a thin line upward in a curved fasion 1/2 inch from each corner of my lip (Warning: Do not put the latex in the lip area), that's why I started 1/2 an inch away from my lips. 
After the first layer of latex, while still wet, I placed thin strips of bath tissue on top of it....then repeated the other side. Did that a total of 3 times. 
Lastly to seal the edges and seal the tissue, I put a very, very thin layer of latex on top of the scars, so the makeup would not soak through the tissue. Gave it some dimension.
It came out pretty good for the first time. Time consuming, though...Next time (the 25th for my H-ween party, I'll use a thin artist's brush)

So, whattaya think?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

**starts to say something mean**

nah i wont  looks great, nice tutorial

if you want the indented look try to draw the area you want the scar (watercolor pencil?) and go around that so that there is a small open space in the middle.
just a thought if you wanted it like that. *puts hands up in surrender*
nothing wrong with what you have, a *lot* better than some i have seen 

and i can understand the shirt thing. people wanting $100 for one 8x11 shirt iron on even  not worth it.
as for the costume not being accurate, you are at least making an effort. can't argue with that. 

again scars are cool; they look great *thumbs up to you* keep the awesome train going dude


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanls, dm, you're too kind *blushes*
Yeah, and they call me crazy. What are all these screen accurate 
lunatics gonna do w/ their $100 shirts, and $1000 costumes after Halloween?
Wear them to a club? Church? Restaurant?
No thanks. 
Just look on ebay the next week to see how much the prices are gonna go up for a Joker costume. 

$100 for a non-accurate iron on for the hexagon pattern? Really? No joking?

My shirt has small interlocking hexagons, and 
only cost me $4. 
As for the scars....see....great minds do think alike.
I was gonna do that, but I just wanted to see how it 
would come out the first time. 
The scars came off pretty easy, too. 
Thanks again!! You rock!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I think that looks fabulous!! Great job with the scars, and I think the shirt, tie and vest are just right!! Excellent work!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*A big thank you to everyone!*



MHooch said:


> I think that looks fabulous!! Great job with the scars, and I think the shirt, tie and vest are just right!! Excellent work!


Thanks, MHooch.
Everyone on this site has been so helpful and insightful. 
I'm so glad I found this amazing bulletinboard!!

And also thanks to everyone for their input. I have put alot of time into my costume, and makeup; and I hope it's a big hit.

Like I stated earlier, most of my costume is from Goodwill and did not cost a fortune!! There is no way any sane person would spend $1,000 or more on a costume they'll only wear once or twice. LOL!!


----------

